# Remove back headrest?



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a couple of little clips you pinch where the steel post goes into the seat. Should take all of a few seconds. That also allows you to see alot more out the rear view.


----------



## Speedy McD (May 20, 2011)

I found the second point. Oversight on my part. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Taking those things off was the first thing I did when I got my car home.


----------

